# Kubota L2800 for 5' bhsh hog



## Chuck41 (Aug 18, 2015)

I currently have a 23hp Hinomoto tractor that has served me well for 33 years. I pull a 5' bush hog to maintain my 27 acres. The tractor has always been overloaded with that hog and overheats in hot weather. I am looking at a 2009 Kubota L2800HST with FEL to replace the Hinomoto. Price at $13,000 is a bit more than I wanted, but it is a newer model than I was origionally looking at and has only about 500 hrs on it.

Will this 30hp tractor likely cure the overheat prob? Or are there cooling enhansements that can help out? Fans, mister, etc?

I know that the hydrostatic transmission eats up a couple of the horsepower, but the standard transmission is a pain when doing a lot of maneuvering around obstacles. Especially problematic around the pond where my old tractor actually gets a bit dangerous. FEL should help keeping front wheels on the ground as well.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Chuck41,

A 30 HP tractor should have ample power to run a 5' bush hog, even in heavy cutting. A rule-of-thumb is 5HP per foot of mower width.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

welcome to TF, chuck 

i run a 5 foot ancient howse brush hog (i mention ancient because it's made out of armor plate and will pick my 2N off the ground if you're silly enough to think the ford can raise it) on an allis chalmers WD, without problems. now that i know it's NOT a WD45, i'd say yes, 30 hp will get the job done.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I have L2800 HST w/5" mower and does just fine.
If tires are R4's and ground damps etc. mowing up hill 4WD little weight in bucket can give better traction.


----------



## Chuck41 (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks. Very helpful.


----------

